# Soundprobleme/Kratzen



## piinnn (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir vor einer Woche einen neuen PC zusammen bauen lassen, mit einem MSI z370 Tomahawk als mainboard.
Leider ist der Sound am Anschluss vorne ständig am "kratzen". Habe es mit zwei Kopfhörern probiert, bei beiden war das "kratzen" vorhanden. Habe auch schon ein Realtek Treiber Update heruntergeladen was nix gebracht hat. 
Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte.
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja woran es liegt und was man da machen kann.

Bisher getestet habe ich : 
Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 6.0.1.8186 (R2.82) WHQL  und Realtek HD Audio-Treiber 6.0.1.8036 (R2.81) WHQL.

Das Kratzen ist vorallem hörbar, wenn ich den Lautsprechersound während ich einen Ton abspiele (per Lautstärkeveränderung) verändere. Verändere ich aber in dem Fall die Systemsounds, also wo der Ton herkommt, kratzt es nicht. 
Jedoch ist das Kratzen öfters bemerkbar, sowohl beim Videos schauen, als auch beim Zocken, was ziemlich nervig ist.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (18. Februar 2018)

Kabel zum Frontpanel schlecht geschirmt, Anschluss defekt, irgendwie sowas in der. Richtung.

Einfach den Anschluss hinten benutzen und gut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## piinnn (19. Februar 2018)

Habe das Kabel gerade mal hinten angeschlossen und das Kratzen ist immer noch da. Vielleicht muss ich doch zu noch anderen Kopfhörern greifen? Wobei sie am Handy einwandfrei funktionieren. Habe HyperX Cloud 2 und benutze die ohne die USB-Soundkarte die dabei ist, weil es sich ohne besser anhört. Mit USB-Dongle funktioniert es auch besser, aber der Sound ist schlechter.

edit: hab es jetzt auch nochmal mit einem anderen Headset probiert, da das gleiche Problem..


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Februar 2018)

Wenn du es mit 3 Headsets probierst und bei allen tritt das Problem auf, an einem anderen Zuspieler aber nicht wird es wohl kaum an den Kopfhörern liegen.

Dann ist wohl einfach dein on Board Sound schlecht implementiert, ne günstige USB Soundkarte kann da schon helfen. 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## piinnn (19. Februar 2018)

hm, jedoch ist, wenn ich das USB-Dongle von dem Cloud 2 nehme immer noch ein sehr "dumpfes" kratzen zu hören. Das Geräusch kann ich erkennen, wenn ich einen Ton abspiele, bspw. auf Systemsounds klicke und dabei die Lautstärke verändere. 
Was für eine USB-Soundkarte meinst du kann mir denn da helfen? 

Habe bspw. so eine gekauft: 
Extern USB 2.0 3D Audio Adapter Soundkarte 7.1 Sound Kopfhorer Headset PS3 9947  | eBay

Habe das damals nur für das Mikrofon gekauft, um es extern muten zu können. Die Soundkarte hat aber noch ein "rauschen" vom Mikrofon entfernt. Kopfhörer hingegen hören sich ziemlich schlecht an der Karte an.


----------



## fistofsteel (21. Februar 2018)

hab leider das selbe Prob mit dem MSI z370  Tomahawk weiß da auch nicht mehr weiter 
--> über die Usb soundkarte und onboard & externe soundkarte ( creative soundblaster z) ist das knacken zu hören ( Cloud 2  & Sennheiser G4ME One ) 
somit kann man doch die soundkarten & Heatset als fehler ausschießen ????
muss irgend was mit dem Board zutun haben oder ein treiber konflikt sein
mir ist aber aufgefallen wenn ich paar mal einen neustart mache ist der fehler manchmal weg



hab mal den hyper x Treiber von der usb Soundkarte deinstalliert und es scheint jetzt zu gehen   
Piinn teste das auch mal


----------



## piinnn (24. Februar 2018)

fistofsteel schrieb:


> hab leider das selbe Prob mit dem MSI z370  Tomahawk weiß da auch nicht mehr weiter
> --> über die Usb soundkarte und onboard & externe soundkarte ( creative soundblaster z) ist das knacken zu hören ( Cloud 2  & Sennheiser G4ME One )
> somit kann man doch die soundkarten & Heatset als fehler ausschießen ????
> muss irgend was mit dem Board zutun haben oder ein treiber konflikt sein
> ...



Okay, danke, ich werde es mal versuchen 

edit: hat auch nichts gebracht :/


----------



## fistofsteel (26. Februar 2018)

welchen Driver hast du drauf ?
bei mir ist 6.0.1.8186 draus -> mit update auf 6.0.1.8302 hab ich auch wieder das knacken Oo


----------



## piinnn (26. Februar 2018)

Wo kann ich denn die Version des drivers sehen ?


----------



## fistofsteel (26. Februar 2018)

hab das tool von msi live update 6 gugg auf der msi seite 
zu den driverund tool  Support fur  Z370 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## piinnn (27. Februar 2018)

Hab den auch schon gedownloadet, hat nichts gebracht


----------



## fistofsteel (28. Februar 2018)

meine letzte Idee
deinstalliere die Sound triebet  
und lass windows sich die selbst aus dem netz ziehen  
dann hast du zwar keine msi Oberfläche aber alle Einstellungen kann man auch unter Windows Durchführen


----------



## piinnn (28. Februar 2018)

Das habe ich sowieso schon probiert..


----------



## JackA (28. Februar 2018)

Ich halte mich hier raus, habe schon zu oft die Lösung verkündet. Warum schreibe ich hier eigentlich?
Ach seis drum...
1. Interferenzen im Gehäuse
2. Ggf. nen kack Netzteil
3. Auch mal USB entkoppeln, vllt hilft schon nen aktiver USB-Hub.
Viel dazu findet man über YT, einfach mal bissl suchen.


----------



## piinnn (3. März 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich halte mich hier raus, habe schon zu oft die Lösung verkündet. Warum schreibe ich hier eigentlich?
> Ach seis drum...
> 1. Interferenzen im Gehäuse
> 2. Ggf. nen kack Netzteil
> ...



Danke für die Infos, aber könntest du mir eventuell erklären was mit Interferenzen im Gehäuse gemeint ist? Bin leider uninformiert (aka. dumm)
Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Pure Power 10 mit 600 Watt weswegen ich das nicht beschuldigen würde.
Wie entkoppel´ ich denn die USB ? Ich meine ich benutze ja keinen USB-Anschluss für den Sound, zumindest normalerweise, im moment schon, da es ohne USB Soundkarte vom Cloud 2 kratzt.


----------

